# Avoiding loss: Emporer/Cardinal Tetras



## Gumby (Aug 1, 2005)

It seems that every time I add new Emporer or Cardinal tetras to my tank I always get at 30-50% mortality rate. I think I'm doing everything right. I pick healthy fish, I drip acclimate them for about 1-2 hours. Sometimes I'll even add some metronidizole to the acclimation tub. 

The most recent batch came down with some sort of fungus and most died off within 2 days. The existing fish were fine, however. I medicated the tank with metro at the first signs of fungus, still didn't help. 

My only other idea is to put them in a strong salt water dip in hopes of killing off possible parasites. I could possibly set up a small quarintine tank... But If i did that, how long should I leave them in there and should I add medications to the water as a preventative measure? If so, which meds?

Does anyone have any suggestions on how to introduce these fish and keep them alive? I've tried all that I know =\


----------



## trenac (Jul 16, 2004)

Leave fish in a quaratine tank for 2-3 weeks. If any symptoms develope during this time then treat with the appropriate medications.

I have the same bad luck with Neon Tetras, never can get these fish to live.


----------



## JanS (Apr 14, 2004)

Yes, in my book a q-tank is a must. I wouldn't add any meds as a preventative unless you actually see a problem. The meds can very stressful on them, and can build up a resistance for them when you really need them, if you dose when it's not needed.

I usually keep the fish in a q-tank for at least 3 or 4 weeks.

It sounds to me like the fish you got may have already had problems you didn't see before you got them.

I don't put the fish through the extra stress of drip acclimation any more, because after many years of trying different things, it seems that they do the best just to get acclimated to the temp of the new tank (floating the bag for 20 minutes or so), and let out into the clean water. Fish like Cardinals get especially stressed when they get moved, and the sooner you can get them into a regular tank, the faster they'll settle down again.


----------



## houseofcards (Feb 16, 2005)

This is a timely post, because I just purchased 10 cardinal tetras yesterday and drip acclimated them for 3.5 hours before putting them in my tank. I was a little hesitant to buy them because my tank has been setup for only 45 days. I did previously have a school of 12 cardinals for over a year without losing one, but I had eventually had a diy co2 problem and lost that school, so I couldn't wait to add a new school to my new tank. 

As far as keeping them alive sometimes I think it's just luck. First off when I buy cardinals I never buy them right after the LFS gets a shipment, because then they are being acclimated twice in short order. I like them to have been in the store for at least 10 days. I also always look for ones with full bellies. If you get one's with inverted bellies their almost always doomed. Cardinals are very tough, some LFS don't even bother with them because of the high death rate. Also some suppliers keep them in tanks with RO water, along with Discus and neons. This is probably a bad thing because once they are exposed to regular water at the LFS and your tank they probably can't handle some of things in the water. So there's definitely a matter of luck and timing to it.

JanS - Why do you feel the drip acclimation is stressful? Duration of time in bag?


----------



## JanS (Apr 14, 2004)

houseofcards said:


> JanS - Why do you feel the drip acclimation is stressful? Duration of time in bag?


In a nutshell - yes. I've just watched the reactions over the years and have found the sooner you can get them into their regular tank the better they seem to settle in.


----------



## Gumby (Aug 1, 2005)

Oops! I have a bad habit of calling Rummy Nose tetras Cardinal tetras. I intended to ask about Rummy Nose, but Cardinals are just as tricky. 

I think I'm going to set up a 10 gal quarintine tank. One question about Q tanks: how do you keep them cycled? If the fish are in there for 3 to 4 weeks then removed, I'd imagine the bacteria would die off because of lack of fish waste(food). Do you just put some feeder fish or something in there to keep it cycled?


----------



## JanS (Apr 14, 2004)

If I keep the q-tanks set up between fish, I usually keep snails and plants in there. Then when you add the new fish, take some filter media from one of your established tanks to boost the cycle again when you add a bigger load.

Same goes for if you set it up new every time. Just add a few plants and some established media from another tank and just do a few more water changes.


----------

